# My new 29 gal planted tank



## jon021 (May 19, 2009)

This is the second planted tank i've ever set up, i got it set it up a just couple days ago, still working out the lighting at the moment so i'm sorry about the picture quality. Couldn't get a decent shot with such poor lighting, and when i used flash it really changed the look of the tank. I will try to get up better pictures when i get the new lighting and once the plants have started to fill in a bit. Any comments/suggestions are welcome. Thanks!


----------



## DaFishMan (Dec 19, 2006)

I like the plants and how you set them up. Good aquascaping skills


----------



## jon021 (May 19, 2009)

*tank with new lighting*

So i finally got my new lighting fixture. I went with the coralife 30", makes a big difference when i compare it to the old lighting. My dad went crazy at the fish store and started stocking the tank. I got the cardinals in there that i got from bigfishy, Some male red ribbon guppies, some male endlers, 2 honey gourami, a couple pink zebra danios and 1 lyretail sword. I was hoping to put shrimp in the tank eventually but i don't think they'd survive with the gouramis in there. Well, enjoy the pics.


----------



## DaFishMan (Dec 19, 2006)

The tanks off to a great start !

You're right, shrimp would be picked at constantly until they die then become snacks for gouramies, guppys, and swords.


----------



## jon021 (May 19, 2009)

DaFishMan said:


> The tanks off to a great start !
> 
> You're right, shrimp would be picked at constantly until they die then become snacks for gouramies, guppys, and swords.


Thanks, hopefully the plants will start to fill in those empty spots. I had plans to put some of my crystal reds in but i changed my mind when i saw the fish my dad brought home. Problem is now, we have a case of ick in the tank, we should've quarantined the fish but we didn't have another tank ready for them. Big mistake on my part....


----------



## DaFishMan (Dec 19, 2006)

Sorry to hear you have sick fish, hope they get well soon and you have no losses. Did your dad buy the fish at BA ?


----------



## jon021 (May 19, 2009)

DaFishMan said:


> Sorry to hear you have sick fish, hope they get well soon and you have no losses. Where did you purchase your fish ?


The fish were purchased from 3 different places, lucky's aquarium, aquapets and from a private seller. Not really sure which fish carried the ick into the tank. I tried not to use any of the water from the bags, i netted the fish into the tank but i guess one of the must've already had it and i missed it.


----------



## Sunny (Aug 26, 2009)

jon021 said:


> My dad went crazy at the fish store and started stocking the tank.


Ha ! ha! ha!.........sounds like your Dad needs his own tank and should be posting on here like the rest of us!


----------



## jon021 (May 19, 2009)

Sunny said:


> Ha ! ha! ha!.........sounds like your Dad needs his own tank and should be posting on here like the rest of us!


This actually is my dad's tank, i just helped him set it up. He liked my 10 gal planted shrimp tank in my room so much that he asked me to convert his cichlid tank into one as well. He's pretty "old-school" when it comes to fish keeping. He's had alot of success with fish but as of lately he's only been working on his koi pond. He insisted that the UGF was the best way to go when setting up the tank, and he still insists on using activated carbon in the filtration. I'm not that experienced with fish keeping myself, but I'm learning and i'm passing on whatever i learn to him.


----------



## Sunny (Aug 26, 2009)

That's great!...you and your Dad have something in common that you can share and enjoy together. Undergravel filters are the best when it comes to a regular fish tank and keep the water very clear, but you shouldn't use them in a planted tank. Hope you and your Dad have a great time sharing this amazing and sometimes frustrating hobby.


----------



## jon021 (May 19, 2009)

Sunny said:


> That's great!...you and your Dad have something in common that you can share and enjoy together. Undergravel filters are the best when it comes to a regular fish tank and keep the water very clear, but you shouldn't use them in a planted tank. Hope you and your Dad have a great time sharing this amazing and sometimes frustrating hobby.


Yep, its actually my dad who got me into fish keeping in the first place. He bought me my first betta when i was 5 and ever since then i've been hooked. UGF keep the water clean, but all the gunk just sits at the bottom of the tank, when i took the old tank apart before setting up the planted - there was so much crap at the bottom of the tank. I enjoy it so much more since it gives me an opportunity to bond with my dad - now only if my mom was interested in fish, then I'd go and pick up a bigger tank


----------



## jon021 (May 19, 2009)

*updated picture*

Thought i'd go ahead and post a picture of my tank. It's been a while since i've taken photos of it, as you can see, the stargrass isn't doing to well in the tank - but i put some clippings into my 10 gal running a 15 watt t8 and its going crazy in there.


----------



## aln (Jan 26, 2010)

OO looking good there 
love the flame moss


----------



## jon021 (May 19, 2009)

aln said:


> OO looking good there
> love the flame moss


Thanks  the flame moss got tangled in with my java and taiwan moss so its just all mixed up now. It even went and grabbed onto my riccia that was floating in the tank and now its all growing together. It actually makes for a real nice contrast.


----------



## trailblazer295 (Mar 7, 2010)

Wow thats one nice looking tank, I'm looking for one about the same size myself and gives me some ideas.


----------

